# Fehler mit (T)DSL

## StylisticDevices

Hallo... Ich bekomme immer den Fehler

Timeout beim warten auf PADO Packets... Wie kann ich das beheben , damit ich mich endlich in DSL einwählen kann ???

eth0 läuft korrekt, die verkabelung passt, in windows läufts auch...

in Redhat 8 gings komischerweise, aber hier gehts net.....

Bitte helft mir !   :Shocked: 

----------

## jew.de

Hi,

was sagt denn die Ausgabe, wenn Du adsl-connect eingibst?

jew.de

----------

## Dimitri

Hi,

hast Du schon mal bei http://www.adsl4linux.de/ nachgesehen? Vielleicht findest Du ja da was.

Dim

----------

## StylisticDevices

adsl4linux hab ich mir durchgelesen , hat nichts gebracht...

adsl-connect muss ich noch testen.... brb   :Shocked: 

----------

## StylisticDevices

so ich hab mal

DEBUG=1 adsl-start 

gemacht..

folgende ausgabe ist dabei rausgekommen

```

---------------------------------------------

* The following section contains information about your system

Sun Oct 13 19:38:27 GMT 2002

Output of uname -a

Linux cdimage 2.4.19-xfs-r1 #1 SMP Sat Sep 14 17:15:33 Local time zone must be set--see zic  i686 AuthenticAMD

---------------------------------------------

* The following section contains information about your network

* interfaces.  The one you chose for PPPoE should contain the words:

* 'UP' and 'RUNNING'.  If it does not, you probably have an Ethernet

* driver problem.

Output of ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:30:84:3D:D4:4A  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0x1000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

---------------------------------------------

* The following section contains information about kernel modules

* If the module for your Ethernet card is 'tulip', you might

* want to look for an updated version at http://www.scyld.com

Output of lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

osst                   42152   0  (unused)

cpqarray               18980   1  (initializing)

---------------------------------------------

* The following section lists your routing table.

* If you have an entry which starts with '0.0.0.0', you probably

* have defined a default route and gateway, and pppd will

* not create a default route using your ISP.  Try getting

* rid of this route.

Output of netstat -n -r

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags   MSS Window  irtt Iface

---------------------------------------------

Contents of /etc/resolv.conf

* The following section lists DNS setup.

* If you can browse by IP address, but not name, suspect

* a DNS problem.

domain gentoo.org

nameserver 216.223.224.7

nameserver 216.223.224.6

---------------------------------------------

* The following section lists /etc/ppp/options.

* You should have NOTHING in that file.

Contents of /etc/ppp/options

lock

---------------------------------------------

* The following section identifies your Ethernet interface

* and user name.  Some ISP's need 'username'; others

* need 'username@isp.com'.  Try both

ETH=eth0; USER=00090869xxxxxxxxxxxxx#0001@t-online.de

---------------------------------------------

* The following section shows the pppd command we will invoke

pppd invocation

/usr/bin/setsid /usr/sbin/pppd pty '/usr/sbin/pppoe -p /var/run/pppoe.conf-adsl.pid.pppoe -I eth0 -T 80 -U  -m 1412   '  noipdefault noauth default-asyncmap defaultroute hide-password nodetach usepeerdns mtu 1492 mru 1492 noaccomp noccp nobsdcomp nodeflate nopcomp novj novjccomp user 000908695393320025072407#0001@t-online.de lcp-echo-interval 20 lcp-echo-failure 3   debug

---------------------------------------------

using channel 1

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/0

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0x5c056b02>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0x5c056b02>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0x5c056b02>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0x5c056b02>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0x5c056b02>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0x5c056b02>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0x5c056b02>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0x5c056b02>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0x5c056b02>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0x5c056b02>]

LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

Connection terminated.

Waiting for 1 child processes...

  script /usr/sbin/pppoe -p /var/run/pppoe.conf-adsl.pid.pppoe -I eth0 -T 80 -U  -m 1412    -D /tmp/pppoe-debug-2203/pppoe-debug.txt-0, pid 2263

pppoe: Timeout waiting for PADO packets

Script /usr/sbin/pppoe -p /var/run/pppoe.conf-adsl.pid.pppoe -I eth0 -T 80 -U  -m 1412    -D /tmp/pppoe-debug-2203/pppoe-debug.txt-0 finished (pid 2263), status = 0x100

---------------------------------------------

* The following section is an extract from your log.

* Look for error messages from pppd, such as

* a lack of kernel support for PPP, authentication failure

* etc.

Can't find messages file (looked for /var/{log,adm}/messages

Sun Oct 13 19:39:03 GMT 2002

---------------------------------------------

* The following section is a dump of the packets

* sent and received by rp-pppoe.  If you don't see

* any output, it's an Ethernet driver problem.  If you only

* see three PADI packets and nothing else, check your cables

* and modem.  Make sure the modem lights flash when you try

* to connect.  Check that your Ethernet card is in

* half-duplex, 10Mb/s mode.  If all else fails,

* try using pppoe-sniff.

rp-pppoe debugging dump

rp-pppoe-3.4

19:38:28.323 SENT PPPoE Discovery (8863) PADI sess-id 0 length 12

SourceAddr 00:30:84:3d:d4:4a DestAddr ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

01 01 00 00 01 03 00 04 d7 08 00 00               ............

19:38:33.318 SENT PPPoE Discovery (8863) PADI sess-id 0 length 12

SourceAddr 00:30:84:3d:d4:4a DestAddr ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

01 01 00 00 01 03 00 04 d7 08 00 00               ............

19:38:43.318 SENT PPPoE Discovery (8863) PADI sess-id 0 length 12

SourceAddr 00:30:84:3d:d4:4a DestAddr ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

01 01 00 00 01 03 00 04 d7 08 00 00               ............

```

----------

## tux-fan

Da fehlen die ppp Sachen; die solltest Du als Modul oder direkt in den Kernel kompilieren.

Also neuen Kernel bauen bzw die Module laden.

----------

## StylisticDevices

hm ich habs jetzt mit ner 1.2er cd installiert und 1.4 stage 1 benutzt...

funzt soweit aber jetzt hab ich schonwieder das problem....

im kernel sind ppp und pppoe (experimental) als module installiert

dann mach ich in gentoo linux : 

"modprobe pppoe"

adsl-start

und da kommt wieder das gleiche mit den PADO packets..

was mir aufgefallen ist, ist dass das modul mii nicht geladen wird und dass er beim bootvorgang irgendetwas von "eth0 nicht gefunden" oder so meint... wie configuriere / installiere ich das denn jetzt richtig ???

danke schonmal im voraus, vor allem @ tux-fan  :Smile: 

----------

## StylisticDevices

hm ich habs jetzt mit ner 1.2er cd installiert und 1.4 stage 1 benutzt...

funzt soweit aber jetzt hab ich schonwieder das problem....

im kernel sind ppp und pppoe (experimental) als module installiert

dann mach ich in gentoo linux : 

"modprobe pppoe"

adsl-start

und da kommt wieder das gleiche mit den PADO packets..

was mir aufgefallen ist, ist dass das modul mii nicht geladen wird und dass er beim bootvorgang irgendetwas von "eth0 nicht gefunden" oder so meint... wie configuriere / installiere ich das denn jetzt richtig ???

danke schonmal im voraus, vor allem @ tux-fan  :Smile: 

edit : eth0 funzt jetzt, wird als "up and running" angezeigt...

folgende module laufen :

pppoe

ppp_generic

8139too

cs41xx (<- sound)

vfat

usw...

immer noch das Problem mit den PADO packets...

müssen die PPP /pppoe sachen fest in den kernel eingebaut sein oder als module ???

----------

## StylisticDevices

ups , sry post²

----------

## StylisticDevices

Bitte helft mir doch.... Wenn DSL nicht geht kann ich Linux gleich aufgeben   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## jew.de

Hi,

bei meiner Installation habe ich die ppp und rp-pppoe Pakete von Hand installiert, und die Kernel-Module fest einkompelliert. Klappte auf Anhieb.

Versuche mal, erst das Paket ppp und dann das Paket rp-pppoe aus dem emerge Tree zu installieren. Wenn Du nicht in's Netz kannst, kannst Du sie Dir auch auf der Arbeit ziehen und zu Hause mit:

./configure

make

make install

installieren.

jew.de

----------

## StylisticDevices

habs jetzt selber rausgefunden , thx @ all

----------

## Theile

Hola StylisticDevices,

wäre nett wenn Du mal posten könntest was Du selbst herausgefunden hast. War der Tip von jew.de richtig? Oder hast Du was anders gemacht? Bestimmt hat irgendwann mal wieder jemand genauso ein Problem wie Du und es wäre hilfreich wie Du es geschafft hast.  :Wink: 

bis denne

Theile

----------

